#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Missing Text In Mail Merged Field

## adil.master

I am getting this error from few days and am unable to find a solution... Hope some1 can help me here...

I am trying to mail merge with an excel spreadsheet. The sheet contains verbiage's which are mapped with the word document.... Now if use d mail merge option and create the document the verbiage only populates till 255 characters.
Both excel n word are 2007

I tried searching fr an answer over d internet and found that a the mail merge field treats text in 2 categories... Text field which is limited to 255 characters n note field which does not hav a limit but what  i culdnt find was how do i change the merge field from text to note field....

If some1 has some other ideas... I am all open... Please help.

Regards
Adi.

----------


## macropod

The solution is to ensure at least one of the first 8 records in the data source has more than 255 characters in the field concerned. You could do that by re-ordering the data or by inserting a dummy first record.

----------


## adil.master

Paul E., Thank you for responding... I tried the solution that you have written above but still there are few fields where the complete text is not populating..... Is there a way we can identify / change the text to note field ??? Your time is appreciated.

Thank you.

Adi.

----------


## macropod

You can't change the fields at the mailmerge end - they must be changed at the data end. I suggest you try inserting a few dummy records at the top with the fullest data spectrum that each can contain so that, when the OLE DB provider (that's what the mailmerge uses) gets data from an Excel, all possibilities are catered for.

----------

